# Twin Face - PedalPCB PedalBlock Tone Control Mod



## music6000 (Jan 24, 2020)

Level (Volume) B100K Pot Lug 3 is removed from Twin Face PCB - 220nF Capacitor connects between Lug 3 & OUT Pad of Tone Control PCB.
Tone Control PCB - Connect wire from IN Pad to Twin Face Level Pot Pad 3.

I used a Alpha 12mm because of the 4PDT Toggle switch hence the splayed out PCB Pins.
I built it like this so it would not foul under the Twin Face PCB. Increased R3 & R7 Resistors - 470R to 1K as suggested by Chuck D. Bones to compensate Volume loss.

A Big Thanks to Mr. PedalPCB for the Values & Advice!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks for this info, did this for my Twin face build yesterday. Finding there is not a lot of volume in the pedal, is that normal? I changed the 470R over to 1K on both sides & am getting unity volume around 4 o'clock or so


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 23, 2020)

The FF was never that loud to begin with and the Tone Stack eats a fair amount of signal.  You can increase R3 & R7 further, you need to readjust the trimmers when changing those resistors.  Increasing C2 & C4 would definitely help since the Tone stack is much lower impedance than the Volume pot.  Try 100nF or larger.


----------

